# het albino x het piebald



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

ok trying grasp this het stuff so what would happen if you cross a het albino royal with a het pied bald royal ? possible out comes ???


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

IIRC both are recessive genes so you would get all normals but het for albino and piebald.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

It wouldnt be a good outcome
It would be 50% het pied, 50% het albino and 50% het pied albino.
without any way of knowing what was what it would be almost impossible to get anything out of them.

You would be better off breeding visuals for 100% het pied & albino
that way you could breed the offspring for pied, albinos and albino pied


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

so if you did that Tops, would the visual albinos be the het pieds?


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

ive opened an can of worms here


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> so if you did that Tops, would the visual albinos be the het pieds?


No
All hatchlings would look completely normal. If 3 or so generations down the line you managed a miracle and chose the right snakes you would eventually get albino pied but it could take decades unless you were using visuals

Its not worth messing around with het albinos and pieds unless you have visuals to breed from

a pied x albino would give all normal looking het albino/pied which when bred back together again *could* give you an albino pied


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Tops said:


> No
> All hatchlings would look completely normal. If 3 or so generations down the line you managed a miracle and chose the right snakes you would eventually get albino pied but it could take decades unless you were using visuals
> 
> Its not worth messing around with het albinos and pieds unless you have visuals to breed from
> ...


But its mum and dad would also be its brother and sister - thats cool :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> But its mum and dad would also be its brother and sister - thats cool :lol2::lol2:


happens often enough lol
You could always get 2 pairs if you wanted to try and keep it out of the family :lol2:


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

I was trying to explain this to my GF a few weeks back, lol... She has a het Pied and a het Albino and I was jokingly asking her to make me a Dreamsicle, hehe...










Steve


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

beckys_dad98 said:


> I was trying to explain this to my GF a few weeks back, lol... She has a het Pied and a het Albino and I was jokingly asking her to make me a Dreamsicle, hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one loverly snake but you would need more than het Pied and a het Albino to make one of them snakeys unfortanatly.

never seen a pied Dreamsicle before


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

matty__=) said:


> so if you did that Tops, would the visual albinos be the het pieds?


there wouldnt be any visuals


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ill say it once more only.
If you breed a visual pied with a visual albino you will get a clutch full of normals that are all 100% het pied+albino.
If you then breed them back to each other you will end up with some pied, some albinos and if you are lucky you will get a pied albino.

If your just breeding het pied to het albino you are just going to end up with a mess and alot of wasted money and time.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

The Dreamsicle isnt an albino pied, its a lavender albino pied, seriously raises the price tag....


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Voodoo Dave wrote


> thats one loverly snake but you would need more than het Pied and a het Albino to make one of them snakeys unfortanatly


I realize that... I did say we were joking around, lol...

Steve


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Recessive gene = 2 copies needed for Visual ie 1 copy from each parent
Dominante & Co dominante = 1 Gene only needed for Visual from either parent.

To give an example of just how long it can take a recessive gene to become visual. I bred a litter of pups 2 yrs ago from pure black bloodline with no coloured in pedigree going back to 1885, ie dominate gene, male to a bloodline female again no coloured parent in the pedigree for 45 yrs, expected result 100% black puppies. 

Below is what I got as well as the shock of my life when a believed mummified puppy moved!!!!!


----------

